# Id please



## braids (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi guys just wondering what this guy is called.
Thanks


----------



## Stuart (Jun 9, 2013)

_Xenodermus javanicus _Xenodermus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Relatively unknown according to varying sources


----------



## braids (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you wanted to know what it was for a while now lol. Going to do some reading on it. 
Cheers braids


----------

